

Looking for programming advice - derrickli978

I'm a entrepreneur who is new to programming (just started to learn C). I have a couple of app and web ideas but I do not know anyone who can program. Are there local groups in Indy or Boston for programmer that you guys know of? Or are there any general advice that would be good for me to know? Thanks!
======
samlev
Local groups I couldn't really help you with, but general advice, I probably
could.

C is a great language for understanding the deep inner workings of a computer
(some people I've worked with claim that it's "assembler with a nicer syntax",
but I"m not quite sure I'd go that far)

For web work, PHP is the most similar in syntax to C, but I'm not sure that
it's really a great starting point (it's really easy to learn, but the people
who learn to program in PHP early on seem to be blissfully unaware of...
well... the last 30+ years of programming theory)

I would suggest python as a good place to look for building web apps. It will
also give you the advantage of a different perspective on how programming
languages should work, look, and feel. Variety is pretty important, imo, for
really understanding what programming languages are capable of, and people who
say you should learn only their one favourite language are pretty short
sighted.

For an easy resource for getting into some basic python (that will also give
you a bunch of background in an easy-to-digest way) I suggest buying Z. A
Shaw's "Learn Python The Hard Way" - <http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>

That's the opinion of one programmer, though, and I'll shut up now before
everyone else jumps in and tells you that "C is the one true language" or that
"C is an outdated dinosaur", or that "If you're not using Ruby, we won't talk
to you", or whatever else really passionate people like to say.

Learn other languages. It'll help you to understand them all better.

------
derrickli978
samlev, thanks for the advice!

